# Wrong MAC address?



## kirkus (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm still getting Error 22, but I've noticed in "advance settings" on the HR-20 that it shows a MAC address ending in 67, but my DHCP client table on the router shows the HR-20 mac address ending with 68 (all other numbers the same). Sub-net, gateway and DNS matches my other LAN devices, and I've reserved a specific IP addess on the LAN for the HR-20. Could this MAC address issue be my problem?


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Very well could be... I would try changing it in your router, reboot everything, and see what happens...


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

kirkus said:


> I'm still getting Error 22, but I've noticed in "advance settings" on the HR-20 that it shows a MAC address ending in 67, but my DHCP client table on the router shows the HR-20 mac address ending with 68 (all other numbers the same). Sub-net, gateway and DNS matches my other LAN devices, and I've reserved a specific IP addess on the LAN for the HR-20. Could this MAC address issue be my problem?


Please report your issue in this thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=134522&highlight=Error+22


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

kirkus said:


> I'm still getting Error 22, but I've noticed in "advance settings" on the HR-20 that it shows a MAC address ending in 67, but my DHCP client table on the router shows the HR-20 mac address ending with 68 (all other numbers the same). Sub-net, gateway and DNS matches my other LAN devices, and I've reserved a specific IP addess on the LAN for the HR-20. Could this MAC address issue be my problem?


Are you able to ping the HR20 from your PC? You need to make sure that the actual IP address matches your reservation. If not, you will likely have problems because your HR20 could possibly get a different IP address after a restart.


----------



## kirkus (Mar 21, 2006)

AirRocker said:


> Very well could be... I would try changing it in your router, reboot everything, and see what happens...


Tried setting HR20 IP address to match IP address assigned by router (with wrong MAC). Also reserved IP address on router for MAC addess as listed on HR20, and tried that assigned IP address, and finally tried auto-assign config (last digit of IP addess = 1). All to no avail.

I've never seen an instance where a device MAC addess showed up different once recognized by a router. I suspect my issue is lies in this.

Sent info to "iamanedgecutter" lst night, though I was not yet aware of the differing MAC addresses.

Unable to ping at reserved IP (assigned by me to MAC addess listed on HR20), and unable to ping at router assigned IP (auto assigned by router to incorrect MAC address).


----------



## jeff125va (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm having the same problem - anyone know how to resolve this?

Also, how would I go about changing the mac address in the router?


----------



## tsberry901 (Jan 21, 2008)

You've plugged the ethernet cable into the WRONG port. Make sure you're plugged into the UPPER port. That will fix your problem. Then reboot the unit.

When all else fails RTFM


----------

